
Cults at Scale - ohjeez
http://dismagazine.com/issues/72970/kate-losse-cults-at-scale/
======
MichaelCrawford
Christ.

I have quite a serious interest in cults. You don't want to run your company
like a cult. Recall the etymology of "Drink the Kool-Ade".

~~~
ohjeez
It makes me uncomfortable too. But sometimes I think it's important to read
things that make me uncomfortable. It forces me to think through my knee-jerk
reactions.

